# At it again



## Josh1129 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello all I am new here. I have not had hedgies since I was like 9 years old, so about 11 years now. I am currently visiting a friend in Michigan, so I took a trip down to the local pet store where they had 2, 12 week old males. One of them was very friendly and the other not so much. I asked if I could see the little guys and when I reached in the cage I saw that they were being fed bird seed so... Knowing that was a REALLY bad thing to do. At the time I had no money and they were skinny as could be. So I decided to give the guy an option, either give them to me or I turn him in to the ASPCA. He did not like that idea so he agreed to let me have one of them because the other (grumpy) one was spoken for. So I went to leave and seen they have hedgie food on the shelf, why they werent feeding a hedgie, hedgie foiod is beyond me so I bough 10lbs of it and was on my way. I did end up turning him in anyway. But I returned to that same pet store and saw that they got in a shipment of females (under weight and still being fed bird seed) I looked at the guy and said "are you kidding me?" So I called the ASPCA again this time right on the spot and demanded that they send somebody there to look into it. Well when they got there it was the same person that I talked to the first time. Knowing I like the little critters I was given the option to bring home the ones I wanted (an albino baby and a darker female) So I am now the proud newish dad of three little hedgies. They are putting weight on already and have had their nails trimmed (they were really bad). I do have a question though. When do they go through getting new quills? The small albino has lost a few quills and I found some of them in her cage. The other female is a little larger and I have found a few quills in her cage also. Is this normal or should I be concerned? Sorry I do not remember mine doing that, but I was a lot younger and don't remember much from then period lol. Any help is greatly appreciated I will try to get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome job on the rescue! In addition to ASCPA, you can also call the USDA who will have even more authority over the store/wtore owner.

Depending on what the hedgie food was on the shelf - it may not have been much better than the bird seed. I believe it's Pretty Pets and Vitacraft that are problematic for hedgies. A good quality cat food would be a much better choice. I know there are some hedgie foods that are okay, though I don't recall their names.

About the quills - could be sooo many different things causing quill loss: 
- quilling - usually starts around 8 weeks; how long it goes depends on the hedgie. Mine quilled for about a month - others go shorter, others longer. 
- stress - moving from one home to the next could cause stress & quill loss. Help remedy the situation by keeping as consistent a schedule as you can.
- nutritional problems - being fed bird seed would definitely be a problem. Make sure you're feeding a good quality kibble - check out the diet & nutrition board sticky.
- illness - mites, bacterial infection, etc... I'd suggest bringing your new "herd" to the vet for a check-up since you know the poor little ones haven't had terribly good care before coming home with you.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there,
Kudos to you for looking out for the little ones!
I just wanted to let you know that I cross-referenced this thread to one where someone is debating the purchase of a pet store hog. Hope you don't mind!  
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7487


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Way to go! Feel free to share the name of the store. As a Mitten Maven (aka a Michigan gal) I like to know where these bums are!

Garland's Exotic pets in Mount Pleasant, Michigan was run by a guy who boasted about getting bored with his PET guinea pigs so he fed them to his snake. This is the guy you want to purchase from? He's clearly committed to animal well being. I mean, a snake has to eat, but if he has so little care for his own animals how well do you think he's taking care of the stock.

They never look open so I'm pretty sure they have closed down already, months after opening, but I don't dare get too close to find out. I'd probably put my front fender through his big dumb window.

Anway, way to go!!!!! You're my hero for the month!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

You're totally my hero, good on you! Congrats on your new family


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on all 3 new hedgies! And for turning them in. I hope you will continue to come to this site, you would be a good addition. And we would all love to hear more about your hedgies.


----------



## Josh1129 (Oct 3, 2010)

The name of the store is the "University Aquarium and pet shop". They are ran by the college, which to me gives more reason to be taking more care of their animals. I am an extreme animal lover and when I walked in there I was able to see that the only thing being taken care of were the fish. Reptiles had no heat chinchillas with heat lights on them(need to be cool). The list just goes on with the problems that were there. I do NOT claim to be an expert but I have a rather large collection of animals including, snakes, lizards, frogs, different insects/spiders, even an Opossum. I have been a commited animal care giver since a very young age. I appreciate being called a "hero" but I was just doing what I thought was the right thing. All 3 of the little ones have a checkup later today. As far the kitty kibble. My cats eat Iams is this a good choice for hedgies? Thank you to all of you for the compliments. I willdeffinitely be becoming an avid hedgehogcentral.com user. From what I have gathered everybody here is very nice, quick to respond, and rather inteligent. To me that is what makes a forum a good place to be. I don't mind this thread being cross-refferenced at all. and I really need to get some pics up because I have a question about the albino I believe it is just because of how young she is but she is basicaly bald on her little belly and, Also don't know the term but in between her eyebrowsthere is about a 1/4" gap in the quills, There is a little hair starting to come in but no quills.?. Once again thank you for all the comments, they are greatly appreciated. And I'm looking forward to becoming a regular visitor/poster to the forum.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Josh1129 said:


> Also don't know the term but in between her eyebrowsthere is about a 1/4" gap in the quills, There is a little hair starting to come in but no quills.?


That's normal. We call it a reverse mohawk. When they ball up, the quills are evenly distributed.
Yes, we would love to see pictures & would enjoy very much having you on the forum.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Josh1129 said:


> I really need to get some pics up because I have a question about the albino I believe it is just because of how young she is but she is basicaly bald on her little belly
> 
> 
> > I think that some hedgehogs have more hair on their belly than others. My Quigley's belly is quite pink too.
> ...


----------



## Josh1129 (Oct 3, 2010)

the first pic is Kush. The male that I got first.








the next is all 3 of them out on my blanket.








And this is the one female. I put a dish of water out when they are allowed to run arround in the room.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Please do not let them out all together cause your female can get pregnant, it take seconds for them to get pregnant. And I'm sure you don't wasnt to get into this and the possible complications.


----------



## Josh1129 (Oct 3, 2010)

They were only out for the photos. And the girls hate him and he isn't to fond of them either I had to get them together snap the photo and Kush was gone. Usually I do shifts, Kush first, then the females.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh1129 said:


> They were only out for the photos. And the girls hate him and he isn't to fond of them either I had to get them together snap the photo and Kush was gone. Usually I do shifts, Kush first, then the females.


Yeah but I wouldn't do that again. I'd be prepared for babies... just in case.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Even just for pictures it is not safe to have them together. Along with the pregnancy risk, it is also extremely sexually frustrating to your males, whether it looks like it or not. 

Your little albino looks very underweight... have you taken them all to a vet yet? It might be a good idea.


----------



## Josh1129 (Oct 3, 2010)

They did go to the vet, all 3 of them are actually underweight. But he said give it time. you have to remember that before I got them they had nothing but bird seed. So anotherwords they were starving. Other than that all of them received a good bill of health I am planning on getting them checked again once they put on some more weight. The albino was the one that has been the worst off since I got her but she is getting there slowly but surely. I was suggested by the vet to get them on cat food called CORE. It is grain free, no corn or anything like that. It is high in protien and has a fat percent of the bag says not less than 18. and the protien is not less than 50 percent. I will take all comments but please remember it has been a while since I have had these little guys. And also take into consideration that they are rescues, and I know they are in pretty poor condition. But I am doing my best to learn more and get them back in to shape.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Josh1129 said:


> I was suggested by the vet to get them on cat food called CORE. It is grain free, no corn or anything like that. It is high in protien and has a fat percent of the bag says not less than 18. and the protien is not less than 50 percent.


50% protein is really high. Too high of protein can damage their kidneys, liver, etc. Usually we shoot for protein around 30%.

Here's the link to the recommended food's discussion thread:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

You wonderful man. Those poor babies were definitely in need of rescue, you are officially my hero as well as theirs. They will be so much better off with you, especially as you have made the decision to come here to HHC to ensure you can give them the best care possible. I'm sure you'll find the community very helpful and caring; we all look out for each other and grow very attached to each other's hedgehogs. I've come to love a number of the hedgies belonging to people here almost as much as my own!

Welcome to HHC, I think I speak for all of us when I say we are happy to have you, and look forward to hearing more from you as your babies grow up and become healthier.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, take them off of CORE. It is way too high in protein.


----------

